# What is this strange feeling?



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

I have this strange feeling from time to time where I feel I need to sit for a while, especially after walking through the grocery store or walking or even standing anywhere for an extended period of time. This does not happen all the time, just occcasionally.

It's hard to explain, I just feel like if I don't sit down I will collapse. But I am not dizzy. It's almost a feeling of weakness.

I mentioned this last week to the Dr. and he said that it had nothing to do with my thyroid and suggested I see a cadiologist. I have made an apmt to do so, but like I told my doc, this was one of the first symptoms I had before being diagnosed with Graves.

I'm not sure if I am explaining this properly to the doc or if this is just weakness from the Graves.

Unfortunately I've gained 60 lbs since last year on the meds, despite being hyper.

I wonder if this weakness is either due to the excess weight and lack of strenuous exercise rather than a heart condition. I am definitely getting it checked out but IDK, it just feels like same weakness I have had since the beginning of Graves, not like this is something new.

Anyone here experience this weird weakness-type feeling?

Labs:

Free T4 1.12

T3 Uptake 36.4

Total T4 9.3

TSH 0.03

I'm on 10 mg Methimozole 2x daily.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You may be suffering from myopathy. It causes extreme weakness in your muscles and bear in mind, your heart is your biggest muscle.


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Andros. That link you sited above does not work however you did give me something to research and it does sound very similar to what I am and have been feeling.

Strange my doctor did not pick up on it. Maybe I didn't explain it to him as well as I should have.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please post the ranges for your labs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you type it in your search engine? A lot of us don't have copy and paste options. Or simply Google hyperthyroid and myopathy.


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> Can you please post the ranges for your labs.


Hmmm, thought I did in my first post above. Is that not the right info?


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

Andros said:


> Did you type it in your search engine? A lot of us don't have copy and paste options. Or simply Google hyperthyroid and myopathy.


Yes, I had copied and pasted but the site that came up said ERROR so I typed in thyroid myopathy and got several hits. Thanks.


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

Sorry, here are the labs with the ranges:

Labs:

Free T4 1.12 (0.60 - 1.32)

T3 Uptake 36.4 (32.0 - 48.4)

Total T4 9.3 (6.0 - 12.2)

TSH 0.03 (0.34 - 2.82)

Other than the TSH which is pretty low, I seem to be well within the ranges.


----------

